# Looking for Woodsmith Magazine No. 111



## oakmeister (Mar 27, 2012)

I am looking for an article on building a Flip Top Workstation Cart (not _exact_ title) in Woodworking Magazine, No. 111.
Thanks


----------



## oakmeister (Mar 27, 2012)

*Sorry- I meant WODSMITH magazine.*

*Sorry I meant WOODSMITH magazine.*


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

DO a search for that on here, one of the members (or 2 maybe) have built one and done a build thread.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is the date of that magazine?

George


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

June 1997, it starts on page 32. There are a handful of them on here. Kenbo did a nice write up on one.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I have it on pdf.....and xps if you need a copy...let me know


----------



## oakmeister (Mar 27, 2012)

*Article*

Thanks for the reply. You can email the pdf to: [email protected]
Thanks,
Les


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

FYI, the plans for these flip-tops can also be found in the book "Small Shop Solutions" published by either ShopNotes or WoodSmith magazine.

Also , you might consider modifying the plan to include a drawer on the bottom of the stand as was suggested by another forum contributor.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Taylormade said:


> June 1997, it starts on page 32. There are a handful of them on here. Kenbo did a nice write up on one.


Sorry, I do not have any that far back.

George


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I looked for a PDF of the flip-top but I don't have it either.

Available back issues of ShopNotes only go back 2000. 

Try here.

fhttp://woodsmithstore.com/w0821.html


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

EBay has millions of all woodworking mags for sale. Great prices too.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I sent it...

I have:
fine woodworking 1-201,218,219 and the 18 bookcase plans collection
woodsmith 1-189
shopnotes 1-86 with all addon stuff
wood mags "best ever woodworking project and shop tricks" 2010 16mb
wood mag 2009-2011....one big file 30mb

Anytime anyone needs these just let me know


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Lawrence if you could send me the PDF of the fliptop cart that would be awesome and greatly appreciated. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## hudubie (Dec 9, 2013)

Larence - Can you email me a copy of the Flip Top Cart from the ShopNotes magazine Special Issue Small Shop Solutions?
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Poetbruce (Feb 15, 2021)

lawrence said:


> I sent it...
> 
> I have:
> fine woodworking 1-201,218,219 and the 18 bookcase plans collection
> ...





lawrence said:


> I sent it...
> 
> I have:
> fine woodworking 1-201,218,219 and the 18 bookcase plans collection
> ...


Hello I would also like the plans for flip top. Thanks.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Poetbruce said:


> Hello I would also like the plans for flip top. Thanks. (Email address redacted)


Woodsmith sells the plans for $9.95 on their website:
https://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/flip-top-tool-stand/

This thread is seven years old. Why not order it yourself and get your own legal copy of the plans?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you go to the link above there is probably enough info to build it. If you want the actual plans do the right thing and buy them.


----------

